

Sherlock Holmes and the Internet of Things: Columbia Digital Storytelling Lab - dpflan
http://sherlockholmes.io/

======
dpflan
Related site:
[http://moc.digitalstorytellinglab.com/](http://moc.digitalstorytellinglab.com/)

This is an interesting opportunity that will culminate in:

"Together teams design and build smart storytelling objects, which are plugged
into a massive connected crime scene at Lincoln Center. This presents a unique
opportunity to be part of the 53rd edition of the New York Film Festival."

Crowd-sourced art is interesting, and I think this is a project to watch based
upon the people and institutions involved.

